# [SOLVED] Verifying DMI Pool data......



## videogamephreak

Okay well I solved the auto shutdown heat problem on my computer now I've come to another one..

When I boot up the comp it goes to the Gigabyte welcome screen giving me options to go into BIOS, etc or just wait for that black screen and on that black screen it says "*Verifying DMI pool data*.........." and it just stays on this forever until I turn my computer off. 

I've searched on google and have seen that a lot of other people have had the same problem. What I've tried so far is resetting the CMOS by putting a screw driver on the 2 pins and that didn't work after the reset, it still gave me the verifying dmi pool. I've also replugged my HDD in to make sure that wasn't the problem.

What I'm about to do now is just unplug stuff and start trying things one by one but I'm pretty sure it's the HDD. I don't really wanna RMA it unless I have to.

My specs:
Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L
E8500 Dual Core
Samsung Spinpoint 500GB HDD
2x2GB Corsair RAM
Sapphire 4870 GPU


----------



## videogamephreak

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool data......*

Update: I plugged in everything but the HDD and it booted the windows xp disc fine. Once I plugged back in the HDD it's now stuck on Verifying DMI pool again. So I'm 100% sure it's the HDD hope that helps.


----------



## kmvasilev

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool data......*

Take a look at this thread - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/resolved-verifying-dmi-pool-data-bios-150171.html


----------



## videogamephreak

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool data......*

I solved it last night. What I did was change the boot order to cd first, hdd second, and floppy third. It then loaded up windows and I was able to install it. Finally, my new comp is up and running after much work.


----------

